# The Killing Season 2



## mm2margaret

While this may have been discussed elsewhere, there was no posting here. So, just a reminder that it re-starts on 4/1, on AMC. Heads-up, folks

Was it wonderful? Well, at times, it was quite good. But, at other times, It appeared to me to be very stretched, and lacking intensity and closure. But I still watched and enjoyed most of it.


----------



## windracer

Looking forward to more rain ...


----------



## robojerk

I'll lurk in the episode/season threads, but have no plans to watch it. I wanted to like this show so much (pilot was awesome) that I hope they can somehow turn things around and not have it be a show where the cops are chasing their tails over many episodes.



Spoiler



I read that they will reveal Rosie Larsen's killer at the end of season 2 so I doubt I'll get the smart investigative/character study show I was hoping for at the beginning.


----------



## sieglinde

I will skip it also. It was so disappointing.


----------



## sieglinde

Changed my mind, read some decent spoilers and I will give it another shot.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

I'm watching The Killing now on Netflix streaming. I'm up to episode 11, and I don't understand what all the fuss was about. I'm on the edge of my seat. I'm going through withdrawal if I don't get two episodes a day. Was the let-down for the critics any more than that the culprit wasn't revealed in the cliff-hanger season finale? What is it? What disappointment am I in for?


----------



## jakerock

If you're happy at episode 11 then you're probably fine (I don't remember what happened when). I personally started getting annoyed that there were so many convenient twists and turns and some of the interperson character stuff. But that was just me, others may have had other complaints (or been happy with it all).


----------



## robojerk

Schmye Bubbula said:


> I'm watching The Killing now on Netflix streaming. I'm up to episode 11, and I don't understand what all the fuss was about. I'm on the edge of my seat. I'm going through withdrawal if I don't get two episodes a day. Was the let-down for the critics any more than that the culprit wasn't revealed in the cliff-hanger season finale? What is it? What disappointment am I in for?


My disappointment came when I realized the investigation was being ran like crap. The episode when at the very end (7 I think) Linden goes on a morning jog and literally runs into the big clue that gets the investigation going again was ridiculous. A simple Google search, or just asking around their own precinct would've yielded that info, instead we get the dramatic scene with linden on the boat going to where Rosie was before the murder because she's just that good, I mean lucky. On day 6 or 8 they finally get around to running the odometer on the car Rosie was found in to see how far it was driven, seemed like that should have been done in episode 2.

The cops are portrayed as morons that jumped at any red herring that was thrown their way, and instead of working on Rosie's timeline or running down the other clues. It also seems unlikely that a high profile case like this in a major city only gets two people working on it. I could see them as the leads running it, delegating tasks to others, but not taking the whole thing on their own.

I foolishly thought the premise of this show would be a smart cop show with a character study of those involved. Instead it's a mediocre cop drama that seems to lose sight of what they were investigating to begin with with way too much character study of players I don't respect or care for.

The pilot was awesome, but it was pointed out that the pilot was a scene for scene remake of the original danish version of the show and everything after the pilot was new so anyone who saw the original wouldn't know who the killer was. I think this show could have had real potential, but the creators are unable to execute it.


----------



## efilippi

I stuck through the first year, right to the disappointing end, but won't be following along this time. I'm just tired of shows that have to keep going down blind alleys, doing seemingly stupid things, just to make a story last for a full year. and then, what the hell, let's draw it out for two years if we can keep the suckers watching. Few tales are so complex as to be able to pull it off, and this just isn't one of them.


----------



## trip1eX

It was good but was stretched out too much in later episodes especially. The wait until next season cliffhanger was irritating.

I also grew tired of the depressed parents of the dead girl. I couldn't take the mourning after awhile. 

But I will be watching.


----------



## mm2margaret

robojerk said:


> My disappointment came when I realized the investigation was being ran like crap. The episode when at the very end (7 I think) Linden goes on a morning jog and literally runs into the big clue that gets the investigation going again was ridiculous. A simple Google search, or just asking around their own precinct would've yielded that info, instead we get the dramatic scene with linden on the boat going to where Rosie was before the murder because she's just that good, I mean lucky. On day 6 or 8 they finally get around to running the odometer on the car Rosie was found in to see how far it was driven, seemed like that should have been done in episode 2.
> 
> The cops are portrayed as morons that jumped at any red herring that was thrown their way, and instead of working on Rosie's timeline or running down the other clues. It also seems unlikely that a high profile case like this in a major city only gets two people working on it. I could see them as the leads running it, delegating tasks to others, but not taking the whole thing on their own.
> 
> I foolishly thought the premise of this show would be a smart cop show with a character study of those involved. Instead it's a mediocre cop drama that seems to lose sight of what they were investigating to begin with with way too much character study of players I don't respect or care for.
> 
> The pilot was awesome, but it was pointed out that the pilot was a scene for scene remake of the original danish version of the show and everything after the pilot was new so anyone who saw the original wouldn't know who the killer was. I think this show could have had real potential, but the creators are unable to execute it.


I will say this.

I wasn't crazy about the tremendously sloooowwww pacing of this show. But there were parts that were really good, actually great, at times and then at other times, there were parts that just deathly tediously crept along.....seemingly forever. Still, I'll watch, because it was, in my view, still better than most of what's on TV, even now with all the major broadcast channels pushing out their regular shlock.


----------



## javabird

windracer said:


> Looking forward to more rain ...


As a Seattleite, I was disappointed to find out it mostly wasn't filmed in Seattle (although there are some great establishing shots of the area). I first thought something seemed a little "off" when I noticed the buses weren't the right ones. Then I checked online and found it was shot in Vancouver. Boo-hoo. But the rain, the gray skies, the overall "feel" is really like Seattle.


----------



## mm2margaret

javabird said:


> As a Seattleite, I was disappointed to find out it mostly wasn't filmed in Seattle (although there are some great establishing shots of the area). I first thought something seemed a little "off" when I noticed the buses weren't the right ones. Then I checked online and found it was shot in Vancouver. Boo-hoo. But the rain, the gray skies, the overall "feel" is really like Seattle.


I lived and worked in the Pacific Northwest for a while (a couple of years), and the "feel" seemed pretty much right on to me.

It's not a bad show, it's just not spectacular - mostly due to the slow pacing and scenes that seem to be dragged out too long.


----------



## sieglinde

It is great. I get seasonally affective disorder from just watching an episode.


----------



## janry

I'm anxious to resume watching this show. I don't need a murder solution every 44 minutes to keep me intrigued.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

janry said:


> I'm anxious to resume watching this show. I don't need a murder solution every 44 minutes to keep me intrigued.


One a year would be nice...


----------



## janry

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One a year would be nice...


I'm enjoying the journey, so to speak. It really doesn't matter to me if they ever catch the murderer.


----------



## CraigK

mm2margaret said:


> I lived and worked in the Pacific Northwest for a while (a couple of years), and the "feel" seemed pretty much right on to me.


I hope they were filming the last couple of days. If Vancouver was anything like Seattle they would had plenty of atmosphere.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula

Just finished season 1 on Netflix streaming, and I loved it; very satisfied. Maybe I'm just not a sophisticated viewer, or my willful suspension of incredulity is high. People seem either to love it or hate it. Sepinwall sure *hated it*! In any event, inasmuch as this is an "alert" forum with emails going out, maybe we should take further comment to *the main "Killing" thread*.


----------



## trip1eX

s2E1 hooked me. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Hercules67

trip1eX said:


> s2E1 hooked me. Can't wait for next week.


I LOVED every minute of the return of "The Killing"...

Haters are going to hate no matter what!


----------



## RonC

I recorded the S2 1st episode, but decided to watch season 1 on Netflix before watching it. I'm glad I did. Season 1 was great. Yeah...some of it moved a little slow, but each episode is only ONE day in the investigation. Real life problems aren't solved in 40 minutes and detective work is sometimes slow and tedious. And remember, this is still TV and needs to be dramatic or else you may just as well watch COPS instead. The 1st episode of season 2 did not disappoint. I am hooked now!!!


----------



## mm2margaret

So, for all of you contributing to this thread, thank you, and please join the episode threads in the TV Show Talk forum. 

Glad to see you all are enjoying the show. I thought S2E1 was really good, so I'm looking forward to the rest of the episodes.


----------



## javabird

S2 episodes 1 and 2 free now on iTunes (shown in one 2-hour block back-to-back on TV)


----------

